# Looking for home to let



## nsattler (Dec 18, 2015)

We are moving to Auckland in February. We have 3 older black labradors that we are bringing with us from the US. Any suggestions on realtors to work with that will help us find a home for my husband, myself and dogs? Willing to commute an hour so we can keep our dogs with us.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Your post doesn't mention where in Auckland you are commuting to (you can spend an hour commuting and not get out of Auckland, so...), that may have some impact to responses?

That said, three dogs will be very difficult. It's a landlords market at the moment, property is at a premium, and even 1 dog is tough to find a place for. I suspect three will be very, very difficult to find (in a house and location you'd actually want to live).


----------



## nsattler (Dec 18, 2015)

Glen Innes is where my job is. I'm looking as far north as Dairy Flats, south as Papakura, and west as Waitakere City. I'm really open at this point.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

To the north your best chance would probably be Dairy Flat I would suggest, however, with traffic it would be over an hour commute to Glen Innes... Could be up to 2 hours some days.

You will need a special permit to keep 3 dogs, Rodney, unlike North Shore, you don't need to get signed consent from all your adjoining neighbours. Waitakere has the same requirement as North Shore, which makes it difficult as well (even if you found a willing landlord).

With the commute in mind, you will probably have move luck in a rural area to the south. Will still be pushing an hour.

http://www.aucklandcouncil.govt.nz/...uments/MultipleDogApplicationForm20140329.pdf


----------

